# صور من قلب الكاتدرائية المرقسية .. احتفالية كبرى بعودة قداسة البابا شنودة إلى ارض مصر



## قبطى حقيقى (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*صور من قلب الكاتدرائية المرقسية .. احتفالية كبرى بعودة قداسة البابا شنودة إلى ارض مصر *

*مجموعة من الصور بعدسات وكالة فرانس برس وووكالة رويترز من قلب الكاتدرائية المرقسية للإحتفالية التى اقيمت بمناسبة عودة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث إلى ارض مصر .. جارى بعض قليل عرض المزيد من الصور والتغطيات المصورة .. تابعونا * *المزيد.... *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى يا قبطى على الصور 
صور جميله جدا جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى اوى على الصور الجميله دى*
*والبابا منور فيها بجد ربنا يحافظ عليه*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 أكتوبر 2008)

صور جميله ربنا يباركك
وربنا يحفظلنا البابا شنوده


----------



## king (21 أكتوبر 2008)

حمداللة على سلامة البابا بسلامة للكنيسة ولينا احنا كمان


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا على الصور *​


----------



## Jesus+Rosa (22 أكتوبر 2008)

:36_22_26:الحمد الله على سلامتك ياسيدنا وحشتنا كتيييييييير


----------



## كارلوس جون (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي ليك يا قبطي علي الصور الجميله
للبابا شنوده اطال الله حياته لينا سنين مديده وازمنه سالمه​*


----------



## nonaa (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا قبطى على الصور الجميله اوى دى
اللى بتوضح حب حقيقى من غير رياء او زيف
ربنا يخليك لينا يا سيدنا
امين​


----------



## ارووجة (23 أكتوبر 2008)

حمدالله على سلامتو
شكرا كتير عالصور


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى بجد ياقبطى على الصور الجميلة دى وربنا يحفظنا البابا الجميل ده لسنين عديدة​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا قبطى على اخبارك العسل دى

ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## بحبك يا رب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكر الله على عودتة سليم ربنا يحمية


----------

